# Where'd Ms. Research go??



## CCourson05 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## secuono (Feb 20, 2012)

I keep wondering that myself. I see posts where she did add something, but then that confuses me cus I thought she left and is mia.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I know I'm sad too. But, she left for what ever reason or maybe her life is getting so full of exciting things she's busy? 
I respect her an understand if she couldn't be on for a while.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 24, 2012)

I think about her almost everyday. She was a big part of BYH, and I have no idea where she went. I am hoping everything is okay with her and her family. Life gets busy sometimes, and she may have needed a break from BYH. I hope that someday she will return and say hello. We miss you Ms. Research!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

Been wondering the same thing. I asked about her when I came back after being gone a couple months.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 24, 2012)

I hear you guys, I miss her too.  I was just about to post this too. Thank you CCourson05 for doing it. She was one of the couple of people that loved to talk about my guinea pigs. I miss her rabbits and hearing about her. I was hoping she would have come back now. Hopefully some day soon!


----------

